# Is it me?



## sattie (Nov 20, 2006)

I just noticed something and wondered if maybe I am doing something wrong.  I go back and look at all the posts that I have made and I would say about 75% of them I have ended.  Meaning that when I post to the topic, that is it.  No more posts... that is the end of it.

So am I doing something wrong?  Am I saying something wrong?  Will I be viewed as the end all to any thread that is started?  "Hey Sattie... please don't post to my thread!!  I need some responses!!"

It is probably me being stupid... just makes me wonder sometimes!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

sattie -  

I can assure you I am the MASTER at ending a thread!!!!!!  You better not be after MY crown!!!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2006)

And I thought it was always me. Watch, no one will post again in this thread


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

...........post


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

sattie - as you can tell this is a never-ending fear!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 20, 2006)

I've had that fear too sattie! I've noticed on several occasions that Im the last person to post on a topic & some of those topics seemed to be doing pretty good till I came along.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2006)

Trust me, it's much worse if you are the first poster and no one else posts.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2006)

_Sattie,_
_you are now officially a member of the last post club  Welcome,now I don't feel so alone._

_kadesma _


----------



## wasabi (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm in the "First and Only Post" club and the "Last and Kiss of Death Poster" club.


----------



## middie (Nov 20, 2006)

So am I Wasabi lol


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL  I thought maybe it was just me.  I have always been quite a thread killer!

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2006)

I so want to hum the theme music to Jaws here. You guys kill me.


----------



## middie (Nov 20, 2006)

Uh-Oh... Alix get outta here quick !!!


----------



## licia (Nov 20, 2006)

You are all wrong - It is I! I've even wondered if my posts may be invisible.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 20, 2006)

licia, think of it as having said the last word on the subject!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 20, 2006)

I think all of us have had that thought Sattie. It isn't just you!! Here comes that darn shark again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I've had that fear too sattie! I've noticed on several occasions that Im the last person to post on a topic & some of those topics seemed to be doing pretty good till I came along.



lol crewsk - I know for a fact a thread has been zipping right along, I come and post - boom - deader than a doornail!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Trust me, it's much worse if you are the first poster and no one else posts.




like this one!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/just-a-little-u-s-ingenuity-29162.html

I guess it wasn't as funny as I thought


----------



## sattie (Nov 20, 2006)

You guys are a hoot!!  And I so love you!!!  It is funny that many of you feel the same way... ya know, I come along and post in a thread and then I go back to it a day later and it is dead.... just does not give you that warm fuzzy does it????

All of you have said one thing or another that has crossed my mind when posting on a thread... dun dun.... dun dun..... dun dun.. dun.. dun dun.. dun..dun dun....

You guys are the best, thanks for making me feel better about it and it is not just me!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 20, 2006)

I've come up with the answer to this!!  It's not that we kill threads, but that what we say is so good that no one else can come up with a response!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> licia, think of it as having said the last word on the subject!


----------



## sattie (Nov 20, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I've come up with the answer to this!! It's not that we kill threads, but that what we say is so good that no one else can come up with a response!


 
I have thought about that too... but man that has to be tough to do with this bunch... there are some pretty bright folks here!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you, sattie!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Thank you, sattie!



 ..........................


----------



## Gossie (Nov 22, 2006)

You all trying to be the last word on this thread?
LoL


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Gee, glad to know that I'm not the only one going through posts-partum and forgetum threads depression-----I was actually wondering if there were psychaitrists who treated this condition.   (There should be a laughing revolving face here but I don't know how to bring one up).  Anyway, glad for starting the therapy sessions, Sattie, and to know that we are not alone out there--we always have Alix's Jaws to keep us company!!       Y'all have a Great Thanksgiving, by the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba_sybo (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I have killed a few too, and started some that went almost no where. But sometimes it just a simple answer or a quick little tip I need.So what's so bad about a short consise thread? They dont all have to be 15 pages long, and go on forever??


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 22, 2006)

As far as I can see, a lot of threads that seem to have come to a natural end get revived by someone at some point. Just have a look at the thread on what you use to mash potatoes!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow... amazing to find out this "club" is so big... up until Sattie spoke up I thought I had the privilege of having the exclusive membership to it 

Well, actually it feels better to have so many company!!

This reminds me of something though, I need to PM Corinne, I think I sabotaged her song lyrics thread!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 22, 2006)

I am not writing this...therefore I will not be the one to kill this thread!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno, if you do a search of my threads... I've ended most of them.
I have alot of threads. :P


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe we should have a contest to see who has ended the most threads????     You folks have made my day!!!  Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't think you're going to have the last word!


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

Exactly       !


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

This is gonna keep going till somebody gets this last post :P


----------



## licia (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you think so?


----------



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## licia (Nov 22, 2006)

Not me .


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

OOO Sparkly text 
Now that this has turned into something different, im expecting a closed thread with a "haha i took it"


----------



## Corinne (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree with Crewsk... At least that's what I've told myself a number of times. 

Yes, Gobo - we know you have an awful lot of posts. You were only here a couple weeks when you had as many posts as I do - and I've been here for well over a year. What does that say about us?


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

What's your point?


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 26, 2006)

OK _ I KILLED another thread!!!!!!! I think I killed the Dig to China - lol - Check it out - I do noy want to be the thread killer - UNLESS YOU ALL GOT EATEN BY THE SHARKS!!!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 27, 2006)

pffft
i had this thread dead
this was ur excuse to try and end it. :P


----------



## pdswife (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen a dead thread.....

I've seen ones that the admins have stopped for different reasons but,
none that have died for no reason at all.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 27, 2006)

do a search on my name
youll see a bunch of threads that havnt been replied to in ages.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2006)

You know, of course, that this thread will never die now don't you?

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Nov 27, 2006)

I told you all that I am the thread killer. See I just did it now


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

You win, GB!


----------

